

Representative vignette of music industry history - gruseom
http://youtube.com/watch?v=5JHN5HaUg28

======
gruseom
The Turtles were one of the more successful 60s pop bands. But like countless
other musicians, they got financially screwed. Admittedly they were
responsible for their own bad decisions and the miscreants here were managers
rather than labels, but I still think this story is representative of what the
music industry has been and why it's a good thing that it's being crushed.

